# anyone with a 1978 skyline?



## kasey375 (Mar 21, 2004)

Hey I feel like i am the only one left who has a 1978 nissan skyline if any of you have one can you let me know.
Any pics would be great.
Im doing my one up slowly She'll be tough when im finished.  
Ive put a 2.8 motor in it out of a 1983 280zx turbo.
But i dont have the efi or the turbo on it yet.
Kc. :thumbup:


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

post pix


----------



## kasey375 (Mar 21, 2004)

(Laugh) I dont think it would be wise to stick a pic of her on yet.
She is quite rough at the moment.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

kasey375 said:


> (Laugh) I dont think it would be wise to stick a pic of her on yet.
> She is quite rough at the moment.


aw come on, just do it :thumbup: those older skylines kick ass too! like japanese muscle cars.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

hey my car looks rough... I still post pics


----------



## rsx84 (Nov 2, 2003)

so your doing a l28e turbo conversion nice, some of those Z boys in japan still running N/A l28s' are pushing them into the low 9's to high 8's.. 
don't be ashamed of your car and if its a 2 door then theres nothing to be ashamed of, they look sweet...
just so you dont feel left out heres a link to my car...http://www.skylinesaustralia.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=13475


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

the L serries motors are quite good, and have almost unkillable bottom ends.....


----------



## rsx84 (Nov 2, 2003)

i replaced my l20et with an rb20det as theres not to many people with experiance in building up the 6cyl l series motors here...


----------

